# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ((عجبا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله له خير، ..)) شرح الحديث

## الخاضعة لله

وعن أبي يحيي صهيب بن سنان رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((عجبا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله له خير، وليس ذلك لأحد إلا للمؤمن: إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيرا له، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرا له))*(110)**.[ رواه مسلم].*




*الشرح*

*قال المؤلف- رحمه الله- فيما نقله عن صهيب الرومي: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((عجباً لأمر المؤمن إنَّ أمْرَهُ كلَّه له خير)) أي: إن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أظهر العجب على وجه الاستحسان*
*((لأمر المؤمن)) أي: لشأنه.*
*فإن شأنه كله خير، وليس ذلك لأحد إلا للمؤمن.*


*ثم فصَّل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام هذا الأمر الخير، فقال: ((إن أصابته سرَّاء شكر فكان خيرًا له، وإن أصابته ضرَّاء صبر فكان خيرًا له)) هذه حال المؤمن.* *وكل إنسان ؛ فإنه في قضاء الله وقدره بين أمرين:إما سرَّاء،وإما ضرَّاء*
*والناس في هذه الإصابة - السراء أو الضراء - ينقسمون إلى قسمين:*
*مؤمن وغير مؤمن، فالمؤمن على كل حال ما قدر الله له فهو خير له، إن أصابته الضراء صبر على أقدار الله، وانتظر الفرج من الله، واحتسب الأجر على الله؛ فكان ذلك خيراً له، فنال بهذا أجر الصائمين.*
*وإن أصابته سراء من نعمة دينية؛ كالعلم والعمل الصالح، ونعمة دنيوية؛ كالمال والبنين والأهل شكر الله، وذلك بالقيام بطاعة الله.*
*لأن الشكر ليس مجرد قول الإنسان: أشكُرُ الله,**بل هو قيام بطاعة الله - عز وجل.*
*فيشكر اللهَ فيكون خيرًا له، ويكون عليه نعمتان: نعمة الدين، ونعمة الدنيا.*
*نعمة الدنيا بالسراء، ونعمة الدين بالشكر، هذه حال المؤمن، فهو على خير، سواء أصيب بسراء، أو أصيب بضراء.*

*وأما الكافر فهو على شر- والعياذ بالله- إن أصابته الضراء لم يصبر، بل تضجَّر، ودعا بالويل والثُّبور، وسب الدهر، وسب الزمن، بل وسب الله- عز وجل- ونعوذ بالله.*
*وإن أصابته سراء لم يشكر الله، فكانت هذه السراء عقاباً عليه في الآخرة، لأن الكافر لا يأكله أكلة، ولا يشرب إلا كان عليه فيها إثم، وإن كان ليس فيها إثم بالنسبة للمؤمن، لكن على الكافر إثم، كما قال الله تعالى: ﴿قُلْ مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ قُلْ هِيَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا خَالِصَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ﴾[(الأعراف: 32]* 
*هي للذين آمنوا خاصَّة، وهي خالصة لهم يوم القيامة، أما الذين لا يؤمنون فليست لهم، ويأكلونها حراماً عليهم، ويُعاقبون عليها يوم القيامة.*
*فالكافر شر، سواء أصابته الضراء أم السراء، بخلاف المؤمن فإنه على خير.*


*وفي هذا الحديث: الحث على الإيمان وأن المؤمن دائما في خير ونعمة .*
*وفيه أيضاً: الحث على الصبر على الضراء، وأن ذلك من خصال المؤمنين . فإذا رأيت نفسك عند إصابة الضراء صابراً محتسباً، تنتظر الفرج من الله - سبحانه وتعالى- وتحتسب الأجر على الله؛ فذلك عنوان الإيمان، وإن رأيت العكس فلُمْ نفسك، وعدِّل مسيرك، وتُبْ إلى الله.*
*وفي الحديث أيضاً: الحث على الشكر عند السراء، لأنه إذا شكر الإنسان ربه على نعمة فهذا من توفيق الله له، وهو من أسباب زيادة النعم، كما قال الله تعالى: ﴿وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ﴾[إبراهيم: 7]*
*وإذا وفَّق الله الإنسان للشكر؛ فهذه نعمة تحتاج إلى شكرها مرة ثالثة* *…** وهكذا، لأن الشكر قلَّ من يقوم به، فإذا منَّ الله عليك وأعانك عليه فهذه نعمة.*
*ولهذا قال بعضهم:*

*إذا كان شُكري نعمةَ الله نعمة= عليَّ له في مثلها يَجِبُ الشُّـكرُ*
*فكيف بلوغُ الشكرِ إلا بفضله= وإن طالت الأيامُ واتَّصَلَ العمرُ*

*وصدق* *-** رحمه الله- فإن الله إذا وفقك للشكر فهذه نعمة تحتاج إلى شكر جديد، فإن شكرت فهي نعمة تحتاج إلى شكر ثانٍ، فإن شكرت فهي نعمة تحتاج إلي شكر ثالث. وهلم جرّا.*

*ولكننا- في الحقيقة- في غفلة عن هذا . نسأل الله أن يُوقظ قلوبنا وقلوبكم، ويصلح أعمالنا وأعمالكم؛ إنه جواد كريم.*
ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

----------

